# New here



## Duma's Mom (Mar 22, 2004)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here, and I'm new to owning a kitten. We brought Duma home just over a week ago. He was 12 weeks old at the time.
He's a purebred Ocicat. Anyone else here have an Ocicat?
He has been an absolute delight. We've had no problems with him at all, which amazes me, considering he's a baby coming into a new home. But everything I've read about Ocicats seems to be true. He's simply the most wonderful little guy. He has become my lap kitty and is a delight to me.
I found this forum because I was looking for advice on kitty litter. I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi there, Mom of Duma! I'm glad you're here! Where did you come up with the name Duma? It's very unusual. It seems like it would fit an ocicat very well.


----------



## Duma's Mom (Mar 22, 2004)

*Duma*

Hi, and thanks for writing back!
I figured that an African name would be appropriate for Duma, since he's an Ocicat, and Ocicats are spotted like leopards or cheetahs. So I went online and searched Swahili-English Dictionaries for suitable sounding names. "Duma" means "Cheetah", and it just seemed to fit!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

They do look like little cheetahs! I can't wait to see some pictures. Assuming, of course, that you'll post pictures for us. We *love* pictures.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Duma's mom and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Duma's Mom (Mar 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome!
I posted a reply a little while ago, stating that I'd like to include photos in my posts the way you all do, but I haven't figured out how yet. For some reason, that post didn't show up. 

Thanks again for welcoming me.


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

You can register to: www.photobucket.com OR post your pictures in the photo section of this website. Hope this helps, & welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Duma's Mom (Mar 22, 2004)

*getting the hang of this*

Ok, thanks for the advice on the photo! Now I just have to figure out why it's showing up twice....


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I really like the name Duma also.


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

welcome :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I like the name too, very unique. :wink:


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

I just love ocicats!! ( especially the grey/silver ones, like the egyptian Mau, but the personality/character of the ocicat is much nicer!!)
And duma is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Duma's Mom (Mar 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the nice welcome!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!!

You have a very cute baby!!! @@@


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

*Welcome*

What a beautiful kitty? Your kitty will bring you so much happiness. I know after being a cat FANatic only in the last 8 years, I learned what the word "compassion" really means.

MA of BOKAHA


----------

